# UScA helper seminar and recertification - do I need a helper scorebook?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi, I have active UScA membership and saw an upcoming helper seminar I'd like to attend but I don't have a helper scorebook... 

Do I need to get one before the seminar? Can I attend the seminar without it? What are the repercussions if any?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would contact the club. Sometimes the seminar part does not require a person have a USCA helper book. You should have a sleeve, scratch pants and correct footwear. You MUST have a USCA helper book and correct helper attire (which includes a jacket) to participate in a sanctioned helper classification. Most also require you to bring a dog that can be worked. Only fair. 

Hopefuly Frank will see this just in case I have missed anything.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Lisa! Hehe all i have is my sleeve my cleats and my dog but hopefully they will let me get in on the seminar part with just that and i will probably borrow and apron from someone so I have something. Anyway I will contact the club and ask them. If anyone else can chime in it'll be appreciated


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty much what Lisa said. I have needed a score book, pants, jacket, sleeve, stick and a dog to work. The only way to know for sure is to contact the host club/person.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We are making sure that everyone has a helperbook, so that way, one less thing to do for any future. Our helper Seminar is this weekend with James Laney. Very cool, as we have know James for a long time and he is an excellent helper and instructor.

Should be fun. All levels, multiple breeds to work, including 3 dogs from a World level (Yakk, Enzo at 10.5 at still working and Frodo) helping out.

I have talked to everyone to see who needed what and we made sure all is taken care of. First and foremost-------> STARBUCKS FOR ALL!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know when I do helper seminars, I allow all to participate. The only drawback you will have is you will not receive credit for attending the seminar because you do not have a Helper book to document it.

Who is the teaching helper? What club is putting it on? I can try to get in touch with them and ask them to make sure you can participate.

Frank


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

schh3fh2 said:


> I know when I do helper seminars, I allow all to participate. The only drawback you will have is you will not receive credit for attending the seminar because you do not have a Helper book to document it.
> 
> Who is the teaching helper? What club is putting it on? I can try to get in touch with them and ask them to make sure you can participate.
> 
> Frank


Hi Frank,

Thanks, but not necessary  It's at Ronny Burmer's club - Ocean State SchH Club and the teaching helper is Don Yelle. I will get in touch with Ronny and ask all these questions, I was just wondering what the "official" rules are.

As far as credit for the seminar - I am mostly going in order to learn and improve my (very very very basic) helper skills  When I have a scorebook, pants, and jacket, and even a proper stick I will go for another seminar and start the process of certifying myself. I just hope I can participate in this seminar you know? 

Thanks again for info!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Just wanted to follow up 

The seminar was awesome, and definitely learned a ton! I even ended up buying someone's brand new scratch pants at a discount to boot (they didn't like the helper work too much, and the pants were brand new!).

Don Yelle is a great teaching helper, and I am happy to say that I passed my basic trial helper certification test! I still have lots to learn, and am only starting the journey to becoming a helper, but so far I'm 1 for 1 LOL.

If anyone is interested in helper work, I would recommend going to one of these seminars, even if you don't plan on getting certified. It's lots of fun, and you learn a lot, and it gives a handler a different point of view


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Don Yelle is a great teaching helper, and *I am happy to say that I passed my basic trial helper certification test! I still have lots to learn, and am only starting the journey to becoming a helper, but so far I'm 1 for 1 LOL.*


That's Great! Good for you! :happyboogie:

 Kat


----------

